# G0709 Will Not Work



## Slayer_MN1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hey all, I bought a Grizzly G0709 last fall and just got the shop done to the point of I crating and moving it in a couple days ago.

I hooked up the power cord, turned the power switch on, and the green light comes on indicating there is power to the machine. When I push the green power button nothing happens, if I hold the green power button in and press the jog button the machine will start, but if I hold the power button and engage the power lever nothing happens.

I'll upload some pictures here, sorry if I'm not making since in in no way an electrician.

Steve


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 4, 2015)

First make shure the safty switches are inplace and adjusted. If it has a safty shield for the chuck it must be in place.  You shouldn't have to hold the green start button in. just push the start lever on the righhand side of the carage up or down to start spindle.


----------



## brav65 (Jul 4, 2015)

I had a similar issue with my PM-25 and it was the safety switch for the shield in front of the quil.  I doused it with a bunch of WD40 and it started working correctly.  No problems since.


----------



## mksj (Jul 4, 2015)

I assume you are running 220V single phase. The wiring diagram is next to impossible to follow, I would check that the brake pedal limit switch interlock is working correctly. The next thing would be to see if the contractors are operating. Does your pump work, as this would indicate that the power latch is working?


----------



## Slayer_MN1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thank you all for the speedy replies! I did some digging and found that it was the brake pedal safety switch, it was bent out of shape a bit so a small tweak and all is well 

Thanks again and have a happy 4th!


----------



## markknx (Jul 4, 2015)

I have seen before the feed switch at the headstock cause an issue.
Mark


----------



## Jbar (Oct 13, 2016)

This issue of power switch not working was,  as someone above said, an issue with the microswitch in the emergency brake pedal.  There is a cover on the left side to access this switch.  Take cover off, remove switch and bend the arm just a little so the switch activates when brake is in the normal position.


----------



## kingmt01 (Oct 28, 2016)

I had the same issue when mine arrived. I had to adjust the break switch. I left it adjusted to as soon as that bar is touched it breaks power & you have to pull it back up with your toe before you can power the machine back up.


----------

